# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Как вы готовите/готовили старшего к появлению младшего?

## Домик в деревне

Собственно сабж. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом. 
Мне в голову приходит только поговорить, попоказывать фильмы/фото маленьких детишек, сходить в гости в семьи с маленькими детьми. Но это в целом. А как вот конкретно подготовить 2-3летку к появлению прибавления?
Мы своему двухлетнему показали живот (уже вырос), сказали, что там живет малыш. Он сам отчего-то решил, что малыш спит, теперь ходит пальцем показывает, что там у меня "бейби патч" = бейби спит. Ну и еще первые дни он порывался выпячивать свой живот и приговаривать, что у него там, мол, тоже бейби. Муж ему объяснил, что ребенок только у мамы. Теперь на свой живот он тыкает и говорит "бейби гон=baby gone=ребенок ушел". Не уверена, что он прям вот очень понимает, но разговоры ведутся. А что еще можно сделать в рамках подготовки?

----------


## kazangi

у нас все проще, когда уле было 2, у ее крестного родилась дочь, т.е. она видела и живот и потом его отсутствие и появившуюся лялю, плюс мы ее брали на "обмывание пяток" и она слушала разговоры о родах, о том что "тетя Катя и ляля в роддоме" и "как же вы ее назовете", смотрела фотки на мобильнике, короче сложила в голове цепочку: живот-живота нет- есть ляля-праздник. Для закрепления случай повторился))) у наших соседей родился второй малыш, Улиному другу братик. Опять же, живот-живота нет-у сени появился братик-праздник. Ну и когда мы заговорили о ляле, она уже не удивлялась, уверенно говорила, что ляля в животе, спрашивает у меня про приданое "как ты думаешь, ляле понравится?" ))))))))))))))))) Сама догадалась, что у кошки в животе котятки... Мы разговор заводим редко, но по поводу - купленной вещи или увиденных малышей или она сама заводит разговор, что "у всех есть ляли и у нас скоро будет своя ляля"

----------


## MARY

> Он сам отчего-то решил, что малыш спит, теперь ходит пальцем показывает, что там у меня "бейби патч" = бейби спит. Ну и еще первые дни он порывался выпячивать свой живот и приговаривать, что у него там, мол, тоже бейби. Муж ему объяснил, что ребенок только у мамы. Теперь на свой живот он тыкает и говорит "бейби гон=baby gone=ребенок ушел". Не уверена, что он прям вот очень понимает, но разговоры ведутся. А что еще можно сделать в рамках подготовки?


Во всей этой истории меня лично больше всего впечатляет растущий в России двухлетка, который выражается "baby gone". Дамир - билингв? Или...? Я - не понимаю!
Но опытом поделюсь,ибо их есть у меня))))
Я всегда давала старшим слушать живот, трогать ножки, которые выпячиваются , разговаривать с животиком - ну то есть по полной налаживать контакт. Когда ждали Мишу, они все садились вокруг меня и смотрели, как он в животе толкается, по очереди трогали, гладили. Только приходится ограничивать шоу, а то готовы были в любом месте в любое время залезать ко мне под одежду и смотреть)))) договаривались что покажу, например, вечером перед сном.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ну, билингв громко было бы сказано. А так муж упорно разговаривает с ним по-английски, да. С первого дня. Т.е. между собой мы по-русски, а в обращении к сыну муж использует английский. Ну и английские слова легче и короче, он их схватывает на данный момент гораздо быстрее.

----------


## kosharrr

У меня пока личного опыта нет, но читала опыт одной многодетной семьи с кучей приемных детей(своих 2е и 8 приемных), то Катя рассказывала, подготовка состояла в участии каждого по силам. Вели разговор: будет малыш, а как ты думаешь ему что нужно, а давай вместе выберем ему пеленки, одежду. Я думаю даже двухлетка может в этом поучаствовать, если его спросить о его мнении. Получается вот такоей СОдействие, ребенок ощущает свою важность, меньше ревнует, готовится быть старшим, ведь так проявляется его забота.
    Чисто теоретически мне кажется, что неплохо тренировать определенные навыки способствующие самостоятельности: есть самому, снять-одеть одежду. Чтоб это не случилось резко в момент появления малыша.

----------


## kazangi

мы вчера выгулявали кукольную "лялю", правда в коляске, но Уля сама ей шапку одела, сказала, что надо тепло завернуть, и сама везла эту коляску полдороги. Уже забота...

----------


## lastochka

Моему старшему было 2 г и 5 мес, когда тест показал 2 полоски. Тест я сделала вечером, потому что и так все было ясно, просто чисто для себя подтвердить..И вот мы легли в тот вечер спать, я обняла Кирилла и перед тем, как дать ему грудь, рассказала ему, что у меня в животике поселился малыш..что он еще совсем крошечка, и что он будет расти-расти, а потом родится.Кирь очень обрадовался. Ждать столько времени ему, конечно, не хотелось..))И вот каждый день сынок стал слушать мой животик, разговаривать со мной на эту тему, игрушки свои отби рать(вот эти игрушки я дам малышику поиграть, когда он родится...). потом Васенька стал шевелиться и пинаться, причем на прикосновения Кирилла отвечал с завидной регулярностью. Такой чести ни я, ни муж не удостоились. И Кирха прям так радовался, так ждал, когда же его братик пнет :Smile:  Потом с узи принелса и показала ему снимок(Михайлов сделал крупный снимок головы-лица).Это у нас стала самая расхожая вещь в доме. Сто раз в день посмотреть надо было..Месяцев с 7- беременности(когда стало ясно, что рожать буду в рд), стала готовить Кирюшку к тому, что скоро уеду рожать Васеньку. И он прекрасно понимал, что это нужно, что так надо. перед родами ездили все вместе в магазин, покупали кое-какую одежку Васятке. Кириллу, причем, в тот день не покупали. И он не обиделся совершенно! Сам выбрал братику в Mothercare носочки, пару ползунков с открытыми стопами...В общем, он участвовал во всем. никакой тайны из моей беременности мы не делали. А! еще я все время говорила, что Васенька Кирюшу очень любит. И подтверждением тому были Васины пинки . Уже в животике хотел с братом поиграть..Вот каждый день это говорила, напоминала. И Кирилл сразу стал отвечать, что и он Васю очень любит. И потом уже стал говорить, обращаясь к животу:Вася, МЫ тебя очень любим..И вот это его "мы" мне ооооочень понравилось! Конечно, изначально это была моя фраза, он её у меня перенял, и это мне кажется важным и правильным... И вот теперь Кирилл - моя опора во всем, что касается Васи. Поиграть - пожалуйста. Вытереть срыгнутое молоко - пожалуйста(сам возьмет салфетку и вытрет). Проследить, чтобы вокруг не было мелких предметов(если на полу играют) - пожалуйста. Поцеловать, обнять, потискать - сколько угодно. Увидит высохшую пеленку на стуле - сам возьмет, сложит на полу(ну и ладно, зато сам!) и отнесет в общую стопку в комнату. Помоет Васины погремушки сам...И даже может тряпочкой вытереть пол, если Вася написал. Вот последнее я стараюсь ВСЕГДА делать сама, но раз уж он сам загорелся и хочет, то я все-таки позволяю...считаю, что пока у нас все ок в этом плане. и старший был вполне подготовлен к появлению младшего. И сейчас все гуд.  кстати, я еще всегда показываю Кириллу, что у Васи нет привилегий в том, что он меньше. То есть я строго выговариваю Васе, если он сломал что-то из леговских Кириных построек, когда играет на полу в детской и под рукой случайно оказалась Кирина стройка. Я-то понимаю, что Вася тут совсем не виноват, но важно показать Кирюше, что мама бывает и Васей недовольна. И еще. если Кириллу очень плохо, он плачет сильно не по ерунде(даже с его точки зрения), ему больно и тп, то я в любом случае отложу Васю, чтобы взять на руки и крепко обнять Кирилла. И пусть даже в этот момент Вася будет плакать. Это же ненадолго. Такие вот пока мысли..

----------


## lastochka

кстати, единственное неудобство, пожалуй,  - это сны. дневные и ночной. Кирилл видит, что Васю я укладываю порой довольно долго, около часа могу, а если грудь не отпускает, то и больше..И конечно, он тоже хочет, чтобы его укладывали примерно столько же, чтобы 2-3 сказки на ночь, долгие обнималки-поцелуйчики...причем только от мамы. Папа у нас обычно начинает. сказки ему залихватские рассказывает, а Кирь его потом почему-то прогоняет(((И меня непременно требует. Меня это порядком напрягает. Только-только наконец-то уложила Васю, хочется спокойно попить чай, посидеть в инете и просто поцеловать старшего, и пусть спит себе...Но так не получается. Вот например вчера слушала, как плакал Кирилл в той комнате на руках у папы, что хочет к маме( я укладывала Васю, а он ну никак не спал). Когда я наконец-то увидела, что могу убежать хоть минут на 5-10, то тут же прибежала к плачущему Кире, обняла его, поцеловала, пошептала нежности, сказала, как сильно его люблю и как бы поделилась :Представляешь, Васятку ну никак спать не хотел...Я уж и так, и сяк, а он ни в какую. я ему и говорю:Вася, засыпай, меня еще Кирюшенька ждет.. а он ну никак не засыпает и капризничает все время((( И кирилл сразу переключился и поддакивает:да, мам, он сегодня капризный. Может, его что-то беспокоит? И уснул в моих объятиях минут за 5. тут и Вася позвал, и я пошла к нему. Раньше мы спали вместе,и ложились соответственно тоже. А теперь с этим сложнее. У Васи сон более чуткий стал, Кирилл хочет и сказку, и обнимашек перед сном полноценных, а не со спины...Короче, вы понимаете)))))))))) Флудю уже

----------


## kazangi

не Ленок, это ценная инфа! знать, хоть к чему готовить дочу))) она как и я, сюрпризы не любит, ей все заранее надо рассказать и объяснить, поэтому я сейчас до мелочей ей все рассказываю, на малышей друзей ее внимание обращаю, на моменты, которые мне кажутся важными. Правда, Улька с папой засыпает гораздо быстрее и легче, чем со мной, почему-то. Но т.к. у нас однушка, и надо будет как-то всем вместе что ли укладываться...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Попалась хорошая статья на тему подготовки старшего.

http://kalugadeti.ru/content.php?232

----------


## Домик в деревне

Тут прям попался сайт с прекрасными статьями вообще!

Беременность вторым.
http://www.ekaterina-burmistrova.ru/...ennost_vtorym/

Что меняет в жизни семьи 3й ребенок.
http://www.ekaterina-burmistrova.ru/...emi_3_rebenok/

----------


## yakudza

Я рассказала старшей о своей беременности, когда живот был уже достаточно большой, чтобы поверить, что там кто-то завелся. Вике было почти 2,5 года - уже можно понять, о чем речь. Ей очень понравилась идея о том, что у нее будет сестричка, и она тоже всем говорила, что у нее в животике малышка. Правда, ни она, ни папа наш особого трепета и нежности к пузу не проявляли. Еле получалось уговорить хоть руку положить, когда шевелится. 
Когда Рита родилась, Викиным восторгам не было предела! Она постоянно трогала, гладила, целовала "маленькие ручки, маленькие ножки", и сейчас гладит)) Я ее, практически, не одергиваю. Если она делает что-то не то, например, лезет к лицу, глазкам - просто перекладываю ее ручки на другое место. Также стараюсь не ограничивать ее право пошуметь, поплакать, потребовать меня. Объясняю спокойно, что если Рита будет спать, я смогу больше времени провести с ней. По-немногу привыкаем.
Как писала Ласточка, есть ситуации, когда я оставляю Риту, даже если она плачет, чтобы утешить Вику или помочь ей.
Веду борьбу с фразами типа: "Ты должна, ты же старшая", "Не ори, а то Риту разбудишь", "Посмотри, она маленькая, а ведет себя лучше, чем ты" и т.п. Она тоже маленькая и не должна быть сильно ограничена в своих обычных проявлениях только из-за появления малышки.
В итоге все друг друга любят, рады и довольны. ))))
Пока так. Дальше будет видно.

----------


## yakudza

> кстати, единственное неудобство, пожалуй,  - это сны. дневные и ночной. Кирилл видит, что Васю я укладываю порой довольно долго, около часа могу, а если грудь не отпускает, то и больше..И конечно, он тоже хочет, чтобы его укладывали примерно столько же, чтобы 2-3 сказки на ночь, долгие обнималки-поцелуйчики...причем только от мамы. Папа у нас обычно начинает. сказки ему залихватские рассказывает, а Кирь его потом почему-то прогоняет(((И меня непременно требует. Меня это порядком напрягает. Только-только наконец-то уложила Васю, хочется спокойно попить чай, посидеть в инете и просто поцеловать старшего, и пусть спит себе...Но так не получается. Вот например вчера слушала, как плакал Кирилл в той комнате на руках у папы, что хочет к маме( я укладывала Васю, а он ну никак не спал). Когда я наконец-то увидела, что могу убежать хоть минут на 5-10, то тут же прибежала к плачущему Кире, обняла его, поцеловала, пошептала нежности, сказала, как сильно его люблю и как бы поделилась :Представляешь, Васятку ну никак спать не хотел...Я уж и так, и сяк, а он ни в какую. я ему и говорю:Вася, засыпай, меня еще Кирюшенька ждет.. а он ну никак не засыпает и капризничает все время((( И кирилл сразу переключился и поддакивает:да, мам, он сегодня капризный. Может, его что-то беспокоит? И уснул в моих объятиях минут за 5. тут и Вася позвал, и я пошла к нему. Раньше мы спали вместе,и ложились соответственно тоже. А теперь с этим сложнее. У Васи сон более чуткий стал, Кирилл хочет и сказку, и обнимашек перед сном полноценных, а не со спины...Короче, вы понимаете)))))))))) Флудю уже


У нас то же самое )))))

----------


## Polixenia

> Я рассказала старшей о своей беременности, когда живот был уже достаточно большой, чтобы поверить, что там кто-то завелся. Вике было почти 2,5 года - уже можно понять, о чем речь. Ей очень понравилась идея о том, что у нее будет сестричка, и она тоже всем говорила, что у нее в животике малышка. Правда, ни она, ни папа наш особого трепета и нежности к пузу не проявляли. Еле получалось уговорить хоть руку положить, когда шевелится. 
> Когда Рита родилась, Викиным восторгам не было предела! Она постоянно трогала, гладила, целовала "маленькие ручки, маленькие ножки", и сейчас гладит)) Я ее, практически, не одергиваю. Если она делает что-то не то, например, лезет к лицу, глазкам - просто перекладываю ее ручки на другое место. Также стараюсь не ограничивать ее право пошуметь, поплакать, потребовать меня. Объясняю спокойно, что если Рита будет спать, я смогу больше времени провести с ней. По-немногу привыкаем.
> Как писала Ласточка, есть ситуации, когда я оставляю Риту, даже если она плачет, чтобы утешить Вику или помочь ей.
> Веду борьбу с фразами типа: "Ты должна, ты же старшая", "Не ори, а то Риту разбудишь", "Посмотри, она маленькая, а ведет себя лучше, чем ты" и т.п. Она тоже маленькая и не должна быть сильно ограничена в своих обычных проявлениях только из-за появления малышки.
> В итоге все друг друга любят, рады и довольны. ))))
> Пока так. Дальше будет видно.


я время от времени тоже использую в отношении Насти фразы типа: ну, ты же старшая, уступи! Но вообще, мое мнение, эти обороты... эээ... не вполне честные и не аргумент, особенно если старший ненамного взрослее младшего. Просто у меня у самой аж целых два младших брата, и я помню, как в детстве меня очень раздражали мамины слова: ну, ты же старше! отдай братику игрушку, видишь, он же плачет! Но это же моя игрушка!!! Почему я должна отдавать ее??? Поэтому сейчас, если Лиза прям намеренно лезет к Насте и отбирает у нее что-то, говорю: нет, нельзя Настю обижать, это Настина вещь. Лизка, конечно, обижается дико. Но я знаю, что права. Что надо соблюдать свободу старшего. Ибо ему тяжело. Он ведь был единственным и любимым, а теперь вдруг оказался немножко на вторых ролях. Но, повторюсь, случаются ситуации, когда и я говорю: Настя, уступи ей, она же маленькая. Иногда потом добавляю: я сама была старшей сестрой, и знаю, как иногда бесят младшие братья и сестры. Но сейчас, пока она мелкая, ты не можешь объяснить ей, что она не права. Вот подрастет она, тогда и объясним. Обычно Настю устраивает этот аргумент)

----------


## yakudza

> ... Поэтому сейчас, если Лиза прям намеренно лезет к Насте и отбирает у нее что-то, говорю: нет, нельзя Настю обижать, это Настина вещь. Лизка, конечно, обижается дико. Но я знаю, что права. Что надо соблюдать свободу старшего. Ибо ему тяжело. Он ведь был единственным и любимым, а теперь вдруг оказался немножко на вторых ролях. Но, повторюсь, случаются ситуации, когда и я говорю: Настя, уступи ей, она же маленькая. Иногда потом добавляю: я сама была старшей сестрой, и знаю, как иногда бесят младшие братья и сестры. Но сейчас, пока она мелкая, ты не можешь объяснить ей, что она не права. Вот подрастет она, тогда и объясним. Обычно Настю устраивает этот аргумент)


Отличное решение! ))

----------

